

EU digital tsar: millions wasted on anti-piracy plans - _kate_
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/371308/eu-digital-tsar-millions-wasted-on-anti-piracy-plans

======
algorithms
Kroes called for "tracking technologies, to permit a totally transparent
process for artists and intermediaries to find out who is looking at what
artwork when and to distribute revenues accordingly”.

I think we all know where this is going.

~~~
hessenwolf
It sounds like either a) he is talking about an opt-in global database to make
it convenient to pay and 'consume' digital media, or b) the guy coudn't work a
computer keyboard if his life depended on it, and calls support lines when his
monitor is unplugged. Please correct me if I am wrong...

~~~
jeroen
"she", not "he"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neelie_Kroes>

~~~
hessenwolf
I'll use 'they' next time. Irrelevant, though.

------
ars
Related discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3259713> Almost
identical in fact.

------
nextparadigms
How long will she be in office? I worry that the one coming after her will
have a completely opposite view.

------
maeon3
While we are monitoring every transmission between computers, maybe we could
stem piracy by placing monitoring devices on every human neck, so that any
copyrighted data does not leave the mouth via vocal chord. Some may say that
is extreme. But imagine the millions of dollars being lost by lazy companies
who want to distribute their music, and then charge people after they listen
to it freely!

~~~
kahawe
You are forgetting the most important part here: memory! Since you are getting
pleasure from those songs, it is only fair to make it impossible for you to
just remember a song and hear it in your head over and over again without
actually paying for it!! And it can all be wrapped into a neat package where
you can license music and you can listen to it and then when you don't want it
anymore, it can be burned out of your memory so you cannot mis-use your memory
of it!

~~~
freehunter
I'm surprised they haven't pushed for sites like Ultimate Guitar to be shut
down. I can pick up my guitar and play any song I want without buying it! I
mean, guitars even come with an "analog hole" built right in!

